# Does PNP depend on CRS score



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi All , 
I have a CRS score of 343 points with CLB 7 (Listening 7.5 , Reading 6 , Speaking 6.5 , Writing 6.5).
I understand that its very difficult to get the invite with this CRS score . 

Questions : 
1. Can you please suggest if PNP depends on CRS score.
2. What are the chances for getting a PNP for NOC 2171.
3. Is CLB 7 good enough for PNP .

Thanks ,
Raj


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Have you looked at the PNP website(s) for the province(s) to which you are interested in moving to? Each province sets its own criteria and it can and will vary from province to province.

2) I have no idea what "NOC 2171" is. You would have to look at the PNP website(s) for the province(s) to which you are interested in moving to to get an idea of what the particular province is looking for. Each province sets its own criteria and it can and will vary from province to province.

3) See response #1.


ALL of the answers are available online. Have you actually done any research for yourself or are you expecting us to do all of the work for you? We are _volunteers_ here and none of us works for any of the provincial governments or the Government of Canada, so any information we have will have been gleaned from reading the appropriate website(s).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

syncroy said:


> Hi All ,
> I have a CRS score of 343 points with CLB 7 (*Listening 7.5 , Reading 6 , Speaking 6.5 , Writing 6.5*).
> I understand that its very difficult to get the invite with this CRS score .
> 
> ...


Incidentally, if you have correctly stated your individual _*CLB*_ rankings above, you do not currently qualify to come to Canada on the Federal Skilled Worker program.
IELTS band score and CLB band scores are two completely different charts and they do not convert on a 1:1 basis.

According to the Government of Canada website,



> To be eligible for Express Entry, you must prove your English or French language ability:
> 
> 
> take an approved language test
> ...


So, if you have a CLB of less than 7 in any of the examined abilities (you have <7 in 3 of them), then you are _ineligible_ for the Express Entry program.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

*It depends*



syncroy said:


> Hi All ,
> I have a CRS score of 343 points with CLB 7 (Listening 7.5 , Reading 6 , Speaking 6.5 , Writing 6.5).
> I understand that its very difficult to get the invite with this CRS score .
> 
> ...


 1- Check whether the PNP you're applying for requires an EE profile, some of them don't.

2- It depends on the PNP and whether your NOC is in demand.

3- Also depends on the PNP.


----------

